# forum use question



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Is it possible to "pin" the control panel somehow so that it's always open? 
Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

q_vivar said:


> Is it possible to "pin" the control panel somehow so that it's always open?
> Thanks.


That sounds more like a browser question than a forum question. You could open the control panel. Then depending on your browser, holding down some key combination (shift, alt, option, control, or command) when you click on a link would open the link in a new tab/window leaving the control panel open.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you talking about the "my control panel" that opens up on the left side of my screen? It just is so convenient, navigation wise, for me. Maybe I just need to find another way around.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

q_vivar said:


> Are you talking about the "my control panel" that opens up on the left side of my screen? It just is so convenient, navigation wise, for me. Maybe I just need to find another way around.


I don't know of any way to keep the "My Control Panel" on the left open except to keep that window open in your browser and use another window/tab for other pages as I suggested above.


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

Suggestion

Try minimize window Drag into place, then stretch to fit 1/2 screen or less. Do the same with other program you are running. End result split screen with 2 apps open to view at same time.

Not fancy or technical but none the less effective.

This is great for cut and paste or any other work that requires 2 screens.

good luck


----------

